
I could do that in a weekend - wheresvic1
https://danluu.com/sounds-easy/
======
greenyoda
Note: from 2016.

Discussion from back then, if you're interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12626314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12626314)

